# What are some of the best 80X80X80mm and 80X80X25mm Case Fans?



## WarEagleAU (Jul 13, 2006)

*Hello folks, me again. This time around, my questions are leaning towards case fans. As you can tell from the topic, Im looking at 80mm case fans. I have a Cooler Master Wavemaster TAC-T01 Case. (Love it btw, Compaq did a good job) The features section on the coolermaster website says I have two 80x80x80mm Intake fans and one 80x80x25mm exhaust fan with my case. Plus, I do have my enermax noisetaker coolblue 550w psu fan. So my question is, which fans do you all recommend to replace these? Id love to be able to use 120mm fans, but I dont believe my case supports it. Thanks in advance.  *


----------



## v-zero (Jul 13, 2006)

Antec are great...


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 13, 2006)

*The kind with...*

Ball-Bearing design, NOT SLEEVE!

(Provided you can find them in the size you're looking for that is...)



* Nuff said about that...

APK

P.S.=> That is just a generic "old-school thing" here, fan of that type of fan design for PC's & other electronics... they tend to last longer! apk


----------



## markkleb (Jul 14, 2006)

The 80x80x80 is a misprint. It would be 80 high by 80 wide  by 80 deep.

I really like the Arctic Cooling line of fans. For the exit you can use a AC8 and for the intakes it depends, I would use 2 more AC8"s but it depends on how they mount.
http://www.svc.com/acf8.html

Beautiful Case...

Usually with fans there are 3 kinds of bearings, 

Sleeves-cheapest,wears out fastest
Ball Bearing-Last longer, but the bearing transfers noise-vibration
Liquid Bearing-basically a grove with a fluid in it, quietest-lasts longer, cooler


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/Products.aspx?pid=36

I think what it meant and what I meant is that its a dual front intake fan that is 80*80*80.

I wish I could put an 80*80*38 in here. Vantec has some on newegg.com that, yes are loud(I dont care about fan noise) but suck 87.1CFM!!! Thats just hella air. I wrote coolermaster to see if I could use an 80*80*38 for my case. IF I can, Ill prolly use one to exhaust and one for intake. Ill also use one of my 80*80*25 Thermaltake silent series, though not as loud or suck as much air, I think it said that at 4800rpm its like 60-70 cfm, which is still good.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 14, 2006)

I just read above and yeah, its the Tornado. I just wanna make sure it would be able to fit in. Im looking at the Thermaltake Silent series II. It sucks plenty of air and is quieter. But, for some reason, that tornado just calls my name 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835999111 Here ya go. At the 4800rpm it pulls 75.70 cfm


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm selling 5 of those Tt smart fans (Except these are the blue LED version) in the buy/sell/trade section along with two regular 80mm led fans for $15 if you're interested. They're great fans and can get pretty damn quiet when you turn them down.


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 14, 2006)

take papst they are the best in all ways ^^


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmm. Are they in good condition? Clean? Got all the parts? :smile: either email me at johnson7289@bellsouth.net or PM me, and we can discuss it. Thanks man.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have this Arctic cooling fan on my rig SUPER QUIET!! pushes out plenty of air (i have a small case anyway so i'm suprised it's not doing the vacuum effect =/)  

http://www.arcticcooling.com/fans2.php?idx=95


----------

